# Taking The Plunge



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm taking the plunge, It's official, My take out place will be open by the end of June. ( I hope )  All the red tape and TONS of paper work is in order, But I have to tell you all after ten years of dreaming and three years of planning, I'm scared as hell.Ya all keep your fingers crossed for me and I hope for the best. I hope to live the dream. If I tank it, No one can say I didn't try.I'd rather work 18 hours for myself doing what I enjoy than 8 hours for any one else.I would also like to publicly like to thank my wife ( Valerie ) for all her support in this crazy adventure. With out her, This would not be possible. The menu is not complete, So any suggestions are welcome! Keep in mind it's all "take out"  no  room for a eat it and beat it place. But who knows?
Thanks for your support,
Chris L.
P.S. The land lord loves barbecue, That may buy me some time if things get tough.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 8, 2006)

Let me be the first to say, good luck. I hope you do well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 8, 2006)

Best of luck on the new Q joint Chris.

I'd stick with the basics.  Ribs, pulled pork, chicken and possibly brisket.  Offer some beans, slaw, and potato salad for sides and see how it goes.  What will you be cooking the Q on?

Again best wishes and looking forward to hear how it progresses.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2006)

Good luck Chris!  If you are successful I would like to do a podcast about it...if not, well, I'll still do one! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Chris after reading posts with technics and answers to questions from others by you, I'm sure the place will be a sucsess! Good luck with the project!


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

I agree with Kloset, keep it simple.  All side should be stuuf that could be made in advance (stuff like Kloset mentioned), or quick like fries and hushpuppies.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Oops.... I forgot....

*GOOD LUCK!!!!!!*


----------



## kickassbbq (Apr 8, 2006)

*Good Luck!!*

Good luck.  If you work it, it will be a success.  Just remember that the mistakes you will make will only make you better.  You are going to have a few.  Learn from them, and DO NOT stress because you made them!!!!  They will be a normal part of starting up.
I wish you the BEST.  You'll be FINE!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## oompappy (Apr 8, 2006)

Wishin' you much success Pigs!!!!
Don't forget to post your location and your openig date.
I pass thru your area once a month or so and would like 
to check it out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2006)

Chris, that's awesome news!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Good luck Chris =D> 
My finger's are crossed for ya' :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2006)

Way to go buddy!  I've been researching the same type of deal for 
a year now,  I can tell you, the take out only is the way to start.
Raine said they wished they'd done that at their joint in Charlotte.

Now you don't need waitstaff (the biggest headache), and you can
keep both your initial and your permanent operating costs under control.
If the joint takes off, you can always add seats or move a bigger location
whenever you want to.

  You'll be fine.  Keep the costs under control, and find cost-effective
advertising.  I've got a degree in advertising, and work in it every day.
So does Rev. Marvin.  We'll be glad to help you when you get to that point if you need it.

  As for the food, I don't worry about you there.  You'll be fine.

Go get em big boy! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Good luck! Envy! Where is the joint gonna be and whats it gonna be called?


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2006)

Good luck. Right about now all the good vibes I'm sending your way should start arriving. I join in the question "What are you calling your business?"

Griff


----------



## allie (Apr 8, 2006)

Best of luck to you in this new venture!!  Sure you'll do fine.  I agree, keep the menu simple at first and later you can always add new items!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 8, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Wishin' you much success Pigs!!!!
> Don't forget to post your location and your openig date.
> I pass thru your area once a month or so and would like
> to check it out.



Ditto on what pappy said! Is it going to be a Vegan place?


----------



## cleglue (Apr 8, 2006)

Pig,

I agree with keep it simple.  When I moved to NC there was a place in the middle of Nowhere that sold BBQ.  Outside of Mocksville, NC.  I believe it was named Snooks.  It was take out only.  They did have some tables you could sit at outside.  No waitress or waiters just an order window and a pickup window.

Good Luck!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2006)

Best of luck to ya ! =D>  =D>  [-o<


----------



## Trekr (Apr 8, 2006)

*IMHO*

I think that the next important item after good food is keeping the wait to a minimum and service with lots of pearlies.
Best of Luck Chris


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 9, 2006)

So far the name will be BBQ. Kind of like just the word EAT.  :grin:  Thanks for all the good words of encouragement!
Chris L.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 9, 2006)

Best of luck to you Chris.  If I can be of any help to you, don't hesitate to get in touch.

Good Luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 9, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> So far the name will be BBQ. Kind of like just the word EAT.  :grin:  Thanks for all the good words of encouragement!
> Chris L.


Niceeeeeeee...A name even I can remember =D> 
Ride that roller coaster for all it's worth!  Take lots of pics...we luv da pics!


----------



## john pen (Apr 9, 2006)

Where do I get an application ? 

You'll do awesome..not enough good que around here. Down in Lewiston, theres a new rest. called the Brickyard that does the brisket, pulled pork, smoked chicken stuff...their food is ok, nothing special and people cant get enough of it ! They'd go nuts over good stuff !


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2006)

*res*

Congrats and good luck. Where is your take out joint located?  Tables outside are a great Idea.  There are hot dog stands around here that are seaonal and they make a killing.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris I wish ya good luck , its not often ya get to follow your dreams!!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 11, 2006)

Best of luck to you and your business.


----------



## blade1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good Luck.  Congrats on doing what you want to do.


----------

